# Are You kidding me?



## Monroe485-281 (Mar 17, 2009)

You are a rural volunteer EMS department you and a medic are at the building when you get toned for an elderly gentleman possible MI. Your medic starts the squad and you call the S.O. for more info. The S.O. deputy that answers is also a basic who runs with your dept. He gives you the address then procedes to give you these directions (road numbers changed for obvious reasons) take S.R. 70 to S.R. 370 turn right onto S.R. 370 stay on sr 370 until you come to the first dirt road on your right, take the dirt road. Follow this dirt road until you come to the first dirt road on your left, take this dirt road on the left. Follow this dirt road until you reach a fork in the road take the right. Drive about a half mile, the house will be on the right at the top of the hill. (your usual, are you kidding me! turn off the paved road directions!)

At this point he tells me the only information he can get is from a frantic female stating she thinks her friend is having a heart attack. So my partner and i jump in the truck and away we go running RLS. We pick up another basic enroute, we follow the above directions to the word and luckily enough the do lead us directly to the address we were given the entire response took us 25 minutes out into the middle of bfe. As we pull up to the house an elder gentlemen comes out and informs us that we want the lane next to his, the residence we are going to does not have a phone and the young lady that called had to walk to his house to call the squad. We start to back out when a pick-up whips in beside us and again an elder gentlemen walks up to our squad. He also informs us that we want the lane next to us. we tell him that we have already been informed of this. He looks into our cab and then asks us "Is that all the help you have" looking at me and the medic (at this point im thinking GREAT! the guy probably weighs 400lbs and both of my partners are petite women). We inform him that we have a third person in the back, he looks us straight in the eyes and says " thats ok i think he is dead" (at this point im wishing i just stayed home).The man then turns his back to us muttering something about hay bales. So we back out and start down this lane that looks like a cattle path through a field. 

I ask my partner what the man said and she said that all she heard was 'hay bales' so i think maybe he was throwing hay and had an MI. I see the house and immediatly start looking for these hay bales when i hear my medic yell F:censored::censored:k! I follow her line of sight and low and behold the only hay on the property is on the back of a pick up and what else there is a blanket spread out on top of it.

I look at her and say "you dont think he's" and her reply is with our luck it wouldnt surprise me. We whip into the drive and i don my gloves and jump out of the truck, there is a young female on scene who tells me she doesnt think he is breathing. So i run to the truck and climb the hay bale that are stacked 5 high off the top of the truck bed, which puts me about 14 ft in the air. I carefully crawl to the mans head and roll him over.....instantly i knew there was nothing that could be done, he was purple from the neck up and cold. The weather outside was about 34 degrees, he had laid face down in the hay long enough to push all the blood from his nose and it was white. I yelled for the cardiac monitor and the the medic brought it up with her, we attached it and confirmed asystole in 2 leads and asked how long he was down......her comes the fun part. 

The female with him said "about an hour" the look on my face was, i am told, priceless. She said that about 1500 he had an episode where he started feeling ill so he got off the truck and sat down against the barn. He said that his arms felt heavy and his hands felt numb, he had some chest pain that radiated into his right arm and emisis x's 2. She said he went unresponsive for a few minutes and when he came to she tried to talk him into going to E.D. he refused said he would go after they were finished so he climbed back onto the truck and went at it. At apprx 1400 female states pt. went down and she tried to get him to respond with negative response. She thought he was just doing like he did before and just let him 'do his thing' for about 5 min. When she still got no response she had to walk to the neighbors,about 1/4 of a mile away, to call the squad at apprx 1430 we were dispatched, we arrived on scene at 1505. When she got back she thought about starting CPR but didnt for unkown reasons, so she just covered him up because he 'looked cold' (at this point i felt like saying 'dear thats not cold thats dead' but refrained) So we contacted MedControl and requested coroner, who just happened to be out of the area. So we waited on scene for about an hour while our S.O. contacted the coroner on call from a neighboring county. He cleared us so we load pt into squad and head to funeral home.

And now comes the kicker!!!!!!! The female that accompanied him.......she is an R.N student!

What would you have done/said?


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 17, 2009)

Monroe485-281 said:


> What would you have done/said?


+



ROFL.. ah.. been there!  Pretty much would have done what you did. You can't really do much for dead. Especially with dead-dead. 

About the 'nursing student' I wouldn't put too much against RN's from this experience. She is a student.. does that mean she's currently taking the pre-reqs needed to apply to the nursing program or that she's 2 weeks away from graduation? She may have never even touched a patient. Around here, having signed up to take a CNA course sponsored by the local LTF is often described as "I'm a nursing student".


----------



## Monroe485-281 (Mar 18, 2009)

*re*

my medic has a quote, one i like to reiterate in times like this, dead is dead and you cant fix dead. She said she has been a student for a while, what 'a while' means i dont know.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 18, 2009)

Monroe485-281 said:


> my medic has a quote, one i like to reiterate in times like this, dead is dead and you cant fix dead. She said she has been a student for a while, what 'a while' means i dont know.



"I've been a student for a while"... translation... 



> "I've been trying for 3 years to be accepted into the nursing program. I currently have a GPA of 1.8 and really truly hope to pass Math 99 this time. My social worker says that the state will keep paying my tuition for at least another year because I never missed a day of class. She even talked to the college when they put me on academic probation last year. Now I have a tutor who is helping me with my classes and a really good daycare for my 4 children. It would help if their daddies paid child support. This year should be a lot better since my oldest's daddy gets out of prison and should have a job with wages the state can garnish for the support he owes. "


----------



## reaper (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang, That hit some people on the mark!!!!


----------

